# Solved: Hard Drive running constantly



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

Can some one help me please. I'm a beginner and do not understand all the language yet. I have Windows XP S2. I used to have AVG 7.5 with no problems but wanted to upgrade. I purchased AVG. I had so many problems with it shutting down computer, corrupt files and such, I uninstalled it even though I purchased it. I can always install it again with code key. After uninstalling I installed AVG Free thinking it would be less complicated for me. I still have the same problem, hard drive is always running on and off, and it shuts down the computer when playing games installed. Sometimes the computer will shut down three times in a row. Just typing this the hard drive has gone on and off three times so far. It never did that before. When I uninstalled the AVG Free, I had no problems, then installed it again and problems started. Can some one tell me what to do or is there another free anti-virus that won't give me headaches? I know I have enough of memory because I had a computer specialist put it in because of the games,(if that has anything to do with it.) I'll try any suggestion but could you please use simple language. Thank you.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

After you get the Avast program download file, be sure you have *UN*installed AVG 8....

There have been many reports of some bugs with new AVG 8, so I suggest installing something like Avast Free Edition

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads29.html

Scroll down to:

Avast! Home Edition - [2008-05-16 | Freeware | 21.9 MB | Win All

Download the file and double click to install.

It comes as a 90-day trial, however, if you register/sign up, they will email you a License key good for one year....nothing to buy unless you wish to.

You should register at: *http://www.avast.com/register.htm * to obtain a free activation key by email---- the email tells you how to use the Key (copy and paste it into a space after you install)

I've been switching to Avast since having problems with AVG 8 and so far, things are back to running smoothly.


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello,
Thank you so much for your help. I did exactly as you said and so far so good. Now, if you could please, can you explain what Avast says: 7 providers total, 6 running. Is that programs I have constantly active (running) at once on my computer such as my weather widget and such? Also do you program the virus scanning (for the time) or is it constantly doing it. I don't have half or use the things it scans for such as instant messaging. 
Again, thank you for your help.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,



Teter said:


> I don't have half or use the things it scans for such as instant messaging.


 You might have a friend or relative over at some point- they might be using features that you don't. Best to leave things protecting you.

However- if you want to shut some of them off,

The numbers you see down at the spinning globe- use the info here as a guide

*http://infoave.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=25098&pid=279328&st=0&#entry279328*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

My guess is that your computer has too many unnecessary programs loading during startup and running in the background.

Posting a HijackThis log would be of great help in assisting you.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Frank, Yes, some help might be needed with startups, but as they asked> wants to know about the items Avast *is set to protect against , which are adjustable*...things like scanning emails, IMs, etc can be switched "Off" (not a very good idea, as I posted....but, oh well....)

They even have a P2P one, that can be turned off....now that's a dumb thing IMHO!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Byteman:

I'll stay out of this thread for now so I don't cause Teter any confusion, since he/she is a beginner.

I've never used Avast, so I can't comment on it. I've got Grisoft AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 8.0.135.1330 installed in 3 desktops at home. It works fine, but the update function can be touchy at times.

Frank 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello everyone, me again, Teter. I now have the Avast Antivirus and am still having problems. Right in the middle of an installed game, the computer shuts down. Try another game and maybe you can finish the game chances are you can't. It does not happen with all the games installed. It does not happen at start up. I have my new AVG PAID for disc which I can't use either because the same thing happens only worse.
As up above I did see a P2P whatever that is, and where is the Hijack This Log found?
I think having to much running at once is a good idea but I don't know what I can get rid of or change. For a small list, I have IE which I don't use, Firefox, Thunderbird, Verizon files left over 23 of them,because I tried to delete the browser as I don't use that either but do have them as an internet provider, a weather widget, games purchased from the internet, games installed from store, HP updates, Windows updates, and who knows what else. Although the hard drive does not seem to be running as much, computer still shuts down. It has never happened using Firefox looking at eBay for hours.
Any suggestions please? Thank you so much for all of you trying to help me.
PS... I don't understand why I didn't have one problem with the AVG 7.5 version.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, AVG 8.0 uses different detection method than the old 7.5 version- and, we are seeing a lot of varying problems with the 8, such as false positives, slowness, etc..... just stick with Avast for now. Posting a Hijackthis log will let us see what is starting up with Windows, and also the second part will show us a list of software to help rule out other problems.

Time to do this please:

Let's have you post a log from Hijackthis and maybe we can spot anything out of place:
go to *Click here* to download HJTsetup.exe

On that page, click the







icon
at lower right , and follow the prompts to get the installer version
Save HJTsetup.exe to your *desktop.*
Double click on the *HJTsetup.exe icon* on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This.* 
Continue to click *Next * in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Additional Tasks dialogue.*
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then save the log and then the log will open in Notepad.
Click on *"Edit > Select All" * then click on *"Edit > Copy" *to copy the entire contents of the log.
Paste the log in your next reply.
*Don't* use the Analyse This button, its findings are dangerous if misinterpreted. 
DO *NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.

*Don't forget this second part:*

_ _ _ _ 
*Please also do this:*

Open *Hijack This* and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. 
Click on the "*Open Uninstall Manager*" button.
Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. 
*Copy and paste that list here in your reply*


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello, I got a little messed up. Directions did not quite go as mentioned. Here is the first part.Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:21:13 AM, on 7/14/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon06.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Verizon\Servicepoint\VerizonServicepoint.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Connections XP\HPConnectionsXP.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\Downloads\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Sierra\Planner\Plnrnote.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\Downloads\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\DOCUME~1\HP_Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\{31F8A279-C50C-4346-9D2A-08CA4237F1F7}\Shadow 2.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.321search.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q404&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP view - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\HPDTLK02.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD06] c:\Program Files\HP\{AAC4FC36-8F89-4587-8DD3-EBC57C83374D}\hphupd06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon06] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon06.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VerizonServicepoint.exe] C:\Program Files\Verizon\Servicepoint\VerizonServicepoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DeskMateAutoUpdate] C:\PROGRA~1\DESKMA~1\DeskMateAutoUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPConnectionsXP c5abd8b1-0f62-43f4-a9b8-938e04bb517e] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Connections XP\HPConnectionsXP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SPYKILLER] C:\Program Files\Anonymizer\sk\SpyWareKiller.exe /BOOT /TRAY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\Downloads\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RSWeather] C:\My Documents\Downloads\RS Weather\RSWeather.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_9 -reboot 1
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: AutoTBar.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Shadow 2.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\Downloads\Shadow 2.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Event Planner Reminders Tray Icon.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\Downloads\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\Downloads\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add To HP Organize... - C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\HPORGA~1\bin\core.hp.main\SendTo.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - https://activatemydsl.verizon.net/sdcCommon/download/DSL/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {FFFFFFFF-CACE-BABE-BABE-00AA0055595A} - http://www.trueswitch.com/verizonyahoo/TrueInstallVerizonYahoo.exe
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\My Documents\Downloads\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE

--
End of file - 9406 bytes
I'll be right back with the second part. Sorry, but I am just a beginner. Teter.


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok, here is part two .Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Reader 7.0.9
Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.0
Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
avast! Antivirus
Bengal (CD version)
Blasterball 2 Remix from WildGames (remove only)
CDDRV_Installer
Chicken Hunter
Chicken Hunter - License To Grill
Chicken&#8217;s Revenge (CD version)
Chuzzle Deluxe 1.01
Click'N Design 3D (V5)
Color Eggs (CD version)
Country Varmint Hunter
Dynomite
eGames GameButler
Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution
Event Planner
Feeding Frenzy
Feeding Frenzy 2 1.0
Frog Frenzy 2 - "The Madness Continues"
GdiplusUpgrade
Gutterball
Hallmark Card Studio 2005
Help and Support Additions
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format SDK (KB902344)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format SDK (KB910998)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
HP Connections XP
HP Deskjet Preloaded Printer Drivers
HP Image Zone 4.2
HP Image Zone Plus 4.2
HP Organize
HP Photo & Imaging 3.5 - HP Devices
HP PSC & OfficeJet 4.0
HP Update
HPIZ402
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics Driver
IntelliMover Data Transfer Demo
InterVideo WinDVD Player
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
KhalInstallWrapper
Lexmark 510 Series
Logitech Desktop Messenger
Logitech SetPoint
Macromedia Flash Player 8
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Installer
Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works 7.0
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.15)
Mozilla Thunderbird (2.0.0.14)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
msxml4SP2
Otto from WildGames (remove only)
Overball from WildGames (remove only)
PC-Doctor for Windows
Photo Explosion SE
Photosmart 320,370,7400,8100,8400 Series
PlayLinc
Polar Bowler
PS2
Python 2.2 combined Win32 extensions
Python 2.2.1
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB883939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB903235)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941693)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB945553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948590)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948881)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Shoot the Roach
Shrek 2 Ogre Bowler from WildGames (remove only)
Sonic RecordNow!
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Windows XP (KB932823-v3)
Update for Windows XP (KB933360)
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Verizon Servicepoint 1.3.21
VIVA MEDIA GAME CENTER
Webshots Desktop
WildTangent Web Driver
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873333
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB883667
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885250
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893086
Zuma Deluxe 1.0

Guess what, I just learned to edit-select all, edit-copy and paste !! Miracles !!!! Did I do this ok? It's scary not knowing what I am doing. I'm too old for this stuff ! I already crashed this computer once when it was only 10 months old. Called in a professional at the tune of $381.00. Could have bought another computer for that price. Installed larger memory also. Thank you so much. PS..I'm a 'she'.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, You've done fine! There is one program you should UNinstall:

Logitech Desktop Manager-- unneeded update utility for a mouse, keyboard or similiar Logitech product, this program you do not need, advise to UNinstall from Add/Remove Programs.

Next: Your Java software is slightly outdated:

*There is a Printable Version* button up under the Thread Tools drop down menu that will let you print a nice text version of these instructions. 
*Alternate way to save directions:*Open Notepad> Copy and Paste any text you wish into Notepad, and Save the file as something you will recognize like TSGhelp.txt and save it onto your desktop.

Your *Java * software needs changing.....








Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems*

*Upgrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment *.

At the page Scroll down, under *Windows*, select the *Windows XP/Vista/2000/2003 Offline 
filesize: 15.24 MB *....Click to Download.....Save the download someplace, Desktop, My Documents, etc where you can find it.

*You are going to INstall Version 6 Update 7 *

After the file is *downloaded* , you must UNinstall older versions....
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
 (Yours to *uninstall after downloading the new version 7* are-

*Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1*

Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each old Java version. 
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the version 7 download to install the new version.

Next:

I think Frank can help you a great deal trimming down some things that startup and run in the background, so I will turn the thread over to him. Good luck!


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh Byteman, me again, Teter
I have 2 things in uninstall for Logitech. One is Logitech Desktop Messenger & Logitech Setpoint. They both seem to be identical. One on desktop and one icon next to clock. They change all mouse settings, speed and acceleration of pointer, and to change button assignments of mouse (game mode). 
Do I still uninstall it, and will the computer recognize a mouse? Thank you.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

UNinstall just this one> Logitech Desktop Messenger

That's the update utility that you do not need. It's well known to be problematic.

You are using the *Setpoint* mouse software and I did not ask you to remove that....

I do believe that will be fine if you just uninstall the Messenger....

[webquote=http://forums.radialpoint.net/index.php?showtopic=1213&pid=1372&st=0&#entry1372]

To uninstall Logitech Desktop Messenger:

Click Start, select Settings and click Control Panel.
Click Add or Remove Programs.
Select Logitech Desktop Messenger and click Change/Remove.
About Logitech Desktop Messenger:

Logitech Desktop Messenger is a small application that delivers news and
products information on the user's desktop. Removing this application 
will not have any impact on Logitech hardware and software updates. This
software is only a messaging tool.[/webquote]

What it does is send/receive data and I bellieve it could be the main root of your constantly running hard drive issue, as it has been seen to send huge amounts of "data" from your computer, which ties up the hard drive and the entire system....

*Did you install the new Java version, and UNinstall those old ones?*


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi, Me, Teter
I did install new Java and uninstall old. Still having problems with computer shutting down, hard drive running. I was looking for programs that I could uninstall like Webshots or any others that might help but don't have any idea if that would help. More suggestions please. Thank you.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

find out the performance issue ctrl+alt+del keys to get windows task manager check performance tab check *cpu usage* and *memory usage* against memory installed with machine just running.with desktop 
do this first.. Also look in processors to see which programs are memory hogging


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

when is the last time you defrag the hard drive and empty all temp folders?
also checked the hard drive for errors? my computer/right click the hdd "C"/properties/tools in this windows is the tools to service the hdd


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

Me again, Teter. If anybody is reading this, I have now uninstalled Avast and installed Bit Defender (free). I'm trying each one to see if the computer will stop shutting down on me. I have found that with the settings of Bit Defender, leaving the adware alone stops the problem of the computer shutting down on various simple games. 
If anyone has any other suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

OH OH, another boo-boo ! I didn't see you here. I was waiting for another email that you replied. Sorry, beginners are tough aren't we ?
OK, the CPU usage is 2%. Unsure about memory usage. Is that the physical memory? well, it's Total, 777712, Avail, 458636, System Cache, 372052
There are 50 Processes. The biggest memory hogging is Firefox 41,176
Explorer.exe 17,524 and svchost.exe 25,092
I have recently defrag. hard drive. Temp. files where?
Also, I think what might help is to mention that I uninstalled all anti-virus from computer and then played the games that would shut the computer down. I did not have any problems with any of the games not using an anti-virus. As above, I have now installed BitDefender. As long as the adware is not checked, I can use the games so far. Thank you so much for your help on this .


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

get hold of a utility called empty temp use google to find the site install it and it will scan and delete all temp folders 

If you have never empied temp folders then you may have a lot of rubbish files on the drive..

from what you have said the machine has correct setting for memory usage and cpu at 2% not doing much..


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello, I have a utility installed called AFT Cleaner for WinXP which I installed for a different problem under suggestion. I used it then but not since. Is this about the same thing? I don't really do much on this computer, eBay and games and that's about all. 
It does: Win. Temp, Current Temp, All Users Temp, Cookies, Temp. Internet Files, History, Prefetch, Java Cache, Recycle Bin. Computer is still crashing on some games but only on the games.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

look at upgrading "directX" also resolutions the games should run on and compatability issues Im not a games person so i can only advise on system issues..


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello,
I wrote a post months ago on hard drive running constantly. The problem continued to get worse despite all efforts and suggestions. Computer crashing and programs were doing what they wanted. Next thing I knew the monitor turned itself off and would not go back on again. I later learned this was a safety feature. The hard drive was running full force the minute you turned the computer on. To the repair shop it went. It would seem that every capacitor (not sure of spelling) was blown as I was shown them. It meant a new mother board. You would think that a computer only 3-4 years old would have parts. No, throw it out or replace it with a different board which was done.
I notice that playing games once in a while during certain moves the scene 'waves' slightly.
Other than taking it back again, does any one have any ideas on this?
Oh, one more thing, it was a little strange to see 7 more of my exact computer at the repair shop for the same thing. Thank you for your help.


----------

